# How much grams I will get from growing on the computer case?



## CannabisFreak (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm considering to grow on computer case.. how much I can get with this way?
I want to grow for myself and maybe for friends.. A tent is an option or only for people who want to grow big amounts and sell ?


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 25, 2015)

huh what?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2015)

A "micro grow" at best might yield 5-10 grams a plant and your talking about a space that would only support 2 at most. Tents are for people who want to grow a normal sized plant...and the yields can range from 3-6 oz a plant. Growing is not easy. you need to learn what environment, nutrients and atmosphere your plant needs. I think if you have questions your at the right place.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2015)

No, tents are not just for those who want to sell.  It takes about 4 months start to finish.  A tent will grow enough to last a person until the next grow.  Tent size would depend on personal use.  I do grow for several of my friends, who like me are.....ummmm....experienced smokers.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2015)

lol thg.


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2015)

you will make an effort setting up and growing, it's better to do it at the right size. you don't want to be growing and still having to buy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 27, 2015)

I would not recommend growing in that small of a space. I wouldn't recommend that seasoned, experienced growers do that just because of the challenge that it poses to grow in such a small space. The yield would not be worth the effort.

There are a multitude of tents that are quite affordable and come in many sizes. If that isn't within your budget, you can consider building your own grow space in a closet or exterior building. Before starting this project, you need to really do some reading on the needs of growing Marijuana. there is much more to it than most people think, and it requires a lot of preparation to do it right so that it is worth the investment of money and time. Also, if you are in a non-legal state, you have to consider the ability of being caught, and what you would need to do to remain undiscovered.


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 28, 2015)

Computer case? That would be just a little space.


----------

